# Backhoes- John Deere Vs. Case



## snow

These are the two most used backhoes in the area. Utility contractors seems to use the John Deeres (our local united rentals just got 2 310's). The Case's seem to be used for general construction. Looking over the JD and case's specs, the jd seems to have more comfort options, and the 2 stick bh controls is standard. I'm just seeing which backhoe you guys prefer, and for what reasons. I also think the case m is an exact copy of the jd's cab, anyone else notice that?

thanks,

Bryan


----------



## John DiMartino

Ive never seen a Case 580 without 2 stick BH controls,does the JD have the extenda-hoe option like Case?I like the Case,probably because its all ive run,never a JD yet.Case uses the Cummins B series industrial engines,which are the best in class.The one i run has a B3.9 4 cyl.They have turbo options too.


----------



## litle green guy

I like Case better, even though I've never run a John Deere.
My dad has 2 Cases, a 480 and a 580. John Deere does have the extenda hoe. Also as far as I know Case is one of the few machines still built in America along with JBL and New Holland, John Deere is not.


----------



## Pauls Mowing

I owned a Case 580D a while back, 2WD and standard hoe with 3 sticks and foot swing. I really liked that machine, as I've had good luck with Case equipment. My current employeer has a JD 310C, 4x4 with extend hoe. I can certainlly do more with it, but in this case, it may be compairing apples to oranges with the different options. I liked the Case front bucket design better, seems like the JD bucket is a bit smaller. The JD has 2 sticks for the hoe. The Case had its cab heater on the ceiling, was a bit hard to heat and keep the glass from fogging up. The JD has a floor mounted heater, works well. Both are excellent machines. The Case had to be plugged in to start in the cold, the JD has not been a problem with cold weather starts. All in all, should I buy another hoe, I'd give JD a real serious look first.

Paul


----------



## diggerman

Don't play with toys much we real live construction equipment made by Caterpillar.


----------



## paul

Digger I'm with you on this Cat has made a nice machine, now if they could just get away from the polit controls on their skid steers.


----------



## cat320

I have a case 580L and love it nut I think that most of the newwer machines IE: 1998 and above are all very well designed.


----------



## Deere John

I've owned a B series John Deere, an E series 580 and I presently own a C series John Deere. I covent an E series John Deere. 

Seriously, the Case was a excellent machine - I believe the E series was a better machine than the early K series. The John Deere C series is no better than the Case, but it is easier to maintain. 

Cat is a well built machine too - my next will be either a Cat or a Deere - depending on the $$$ - buying, owning and reselling.


----------



## diggerman

Paul I have a 90xt with pilot controls and love it but can't say I thought we needed yet another variation on the operation pattern.I always found having the billion we have now was enough but Cat had to go and add one more.Case skidloaders are what I have used since I started running the 1845a we had, and have been very impressed with them, other than that Case leaves a little to be desired as far as product line.Their tractorhoes lack much along the line of innovation and options,and this goes double when compared to Cat.The one Cat we have on three year lease has Air,ride control,power shift and is set up in the I.T. configuration.


----------



## GeoffD

I have two true backhoes, one is a cat the other is a case. The cat is built tougher and has had a much better service life. When things get busy in the summer I go to hertz and rent a Case 580 for the week, for like 350 bucks. 

However I think if I needed something to do utlity work in a small locaton, I would take my bobcat skidsteer and kubota exevator anyday. The kubota is will be replaced soon, after all it is a 1987. I think I am going to look at bobcats with rubber tracks for a replacement.

Geoff


----------



## paul

Geoff, What size are you looking for?
under 10,000 or over


----------



## paul

Digger, tried the Cat skid steer on a job site but can't stand the single control handle for forward and reverse plus turns


----------



## diggerman

Yeah I actually got to tell the Cat engineers how stupid I thought they were at Conexpo several years ago.

Geoff that 313bsr I have had rubber on it and it was ok but when we broke one the replacement cost about made me have a corinary.$7000 for one side!REplaced both with steel for $3000.


----------



## southside

What about JCB hoes? The 3CX model is a very popular unit
over here.


----------

